# HP ink cartridges



## muruga (Oct 31, 2001)

Consider this my rant on HP
My HP Photosmart 6510 died after just 17 months -- really not so good. especially since I just put in a new black cart.
Now I notice that the ink instead of lasting 250 pages goes only for 50 pages - real bad!!
Calling tech support I got a deal to upgrade for $123 to a 7520 model but when I was closing the deal the man told me the it was a refurb I was getting - Not good.
He also told me I could use the ink from my old machine- NOT TRUE - the machine insisted I MUST use the setup carts. So that's a big waste.
All in all HP has become more greedy and less good.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have moved this to Tech Tips and Reviews as it is a genuine review of HP printers and not asking for hardware help


----------

